# Is this allowed?



## thekillingmoon (Apr 6, 2007)

Considering there's still no real list of things that can and can't be posted on the actual fur affinity site, I was wondering if anyone knew if there was any specific rule on this or not.

Is there any rule where I can't post human x furry adult work?

I could see there being an issue because it's kind of a beastiality type thing, but I don't even know if that's allowed or not, so I just thought I'd be safe and ask.

Also, this isn't for me so much as a friend, but I was wonder what the rules were on human shota. She's gotten mixed responses from general users over whether or not it was allowed and I thought I'd ask.


----------



## whitedingo (Apr 6, 2007)

I think its only not allowed if the human in the work is a real human if its drawn or rendered its ok I've posted pics of humans with dragons with no probs


----------



## Visimar (Apr 6, 2007)

Just because FA's a site for furries doesn't mean that it's only for furry-related art. Any artwork involving humans are allowed regardless of the rating, however photographs of such and human nudity are not.


----------



## tisbod (Apr 6, 2007)

The general rule is pretty much that as long as it isn't real porn, is legal, and is labeled correctly, any type of art is allowed on FA regardless of content. 

However, it is generally agreed upon that if the content is something that may offend other people that it should be labeled properly in the title as well as using a readable warning thumbnail.


----------



## Wolfblade (Apr 6, 2007)

*nods*

The specific Acceptable Content guidelines will be going up soon. For now though, as long as its artwork and not photography, and you made it yourself, there's no restrictions as far as who or what is in the image.


----------



## Thot (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd suggest leaving it that.


----------



## samapuma (Jun 8, 2007)

Umm, I recently got here... and I wasn't sure about posting something I really wanted to show here. It's a comic...though it has autumn summer syndrome in it...or older man younger girl... All furries but, it's going to be adult.  Is it allowed? or not? I just didn't want to get in trouble about it. =;^_^;=


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 8, 2007)

samapuma said:
			
		

> Umm, I recently got here... and I wasn't sure about posting something I really wanted to show here. It's a comic...though it has autumn summer syndrome in it...or older man younger girl... All furries but, it's going to be adult.Â Â Is it allowed? or not? I just didn't want to get in trouble about it. =;^_^;=


Yes, it's allowed so long as it is categorized correctly.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 9, 2007)

Something that concerned me is I saw a piece of art depicting a dog (not an anthro dog, just a plain old dog) having sex with an apparently young human boy. This seems... inappropriate to me.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 13, 2007)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Something that concerned me is I saw a piece of art depicting a dog (not an anthro dog, just a plain old dog) having sex with an apparently young human boy. This seems... inappropriate to me.




But was it labeled properly? If such, then there's not really a big call for complaint.

Don't like it? Don't look at it. >.>;


----------



## blueroo (Jun 13, 2007)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Something that concerned me is I saw a piece of art depicting a dog (not an anthro dog, just a plain old dog) having sex with an apparently young human boy. This seems... inappropriate to me.



Did the human boy look like he could be identified as a real child, or was he abstract? What is the submission url?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 13, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Monkeykitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, duh. I don't have to look at it. What was in question was not whether it was okay for everyone's tastes, but rather was it adhering to the rules of this website.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 13, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Monkeykitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seemed really obviously to be a young boy to me, unless their intention was to make it "chibi" (it did not say either way in the discription). Here ya go.


----------

